# Can I install 24" x 48" tiles on drywall?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

First, you may not be able to rent a tile saw with a throat wide enough for your tile, so consider that. Just picking up tile of that size will require two people. The vertical weight of the tile may hinder you in laying more than one a day due to the slippage encountered. I would not install it on drywall. Durock or similar would make a decent substrate.

Why use such large tile? Just curious.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The cheap tile saws with blade on bottom would work, although you may need to set up outriggers to support the large tiles. 


I am no pro, but I always back butter.


Use spacers on a wall tile application. 


I don't see why the large tiles would be particularly problematic, the pounds per square foot load on the wall is same as small format tiles, unless they are mega thick.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I am not a tile installer but I would look at using a diamond mesh lath for a better mechanical key to hold the tile.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

with all those questions, it is very evident that you really,
REALLY need to have a professional tile company do this for you.
the largest tile I have laid is 18x18" and it was a two man job. (travertine).
I can not imagine 24x48' going well for a novice.
jus my Dos Centavos

.

.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A drywall machine might do the trick


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

This fellow uses a set of suction cups:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A few tips:


----------



## german129 (Jun 26, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> First, you may not be able to rent a tile saw with a throat wide enough for your tile, so consider that. Just picking up tile of that size will require two people. The vertical weight of the tile may hinder you in laying more than one a day due to the slippage encountered. I would not install it on drywall. Durock or similar would make a decent substrate.
> 
> Why use such large tile? Just curious.





SPS-1 said:


> This fellow uses a set of suction cups:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy4XIt0xiAM


I was planning to have a second person to help me move it so I wouldn't need the suction cups. Is it strange that he is using plywood as the substrate in that video?

I chose the large tiles because I liked how they looked. The less grout the better. I even prefer a ceramic tile slab but I honestly underestimated the limited information and specialized equipment required for tiles this large. 



SPS-1 said:


> The cheap tile saws with blade on bottom would work, although you may need to set up outriggers to support the large tiles.
> 
> 
> I am no pro, but I always back butter.
> ...


They look to be the same thickness as a normal tile but I have not measured yet. 

It's funny because I thought all tile saws had the blade on the bottom. Now I know the nicer ones do not. I really wanted 45 bevel cuts for outer corners but not sure that is in the cards now.



Nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gIko0PmTTQ


That mortar looks perfect, thanks. Also, thank you for all the framing help. Everything was approved by the city and as you can see I am on to the next phase of my remodel.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

german129 said:


> Someone suggested I lay a level of tiles, then let the mortar dry before I lay the next level. Is this necessary for each line of tile or can I do a couple of levels at a time?



Trouble with that process is lippage control. Lets say you lay the bottom row. Come back the next day and lay the second row. You see that the top left hand corner of the tile on the first row is a little proud, and you just cant get the next row on one plane with the first row. You needed to push in that top left hand corner a little more, but too late, the mortar is dry now.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

german129 said:


> I really wanted 45 bevel cuts for outer corners but not sure that is in the cards now.


 
All sorts of corner profiles available.
https://www.schluter.com/schluter-us/en_US/Profiles/For-Walls/c/P-FW


----------

